# Auxiliary Police, good or no good?



## Bk481

Just wondering what everyones thoughts were on auxiliary police? I am interested in law enforcement, but I am not sure if it is a good idea to become part of an auxiliary police. I have heard a lot of good and bad things about them, and I was wondering what everyone else thought about them!


----------



## kwflatbed

Use the search function and read the threads this subject has been answered many times.


----------



## cpd909

depends where u go what u are allowed to do


----------



## Bk481

Basically I have been told that most regular police don't get along with auxiliary police because they take away the paid details etc... But I have also been told it is great experience, and a good way to get a foot in the door with the police department.


----------



## soup

Bk481 said:


> Basically I have been told that most regular police don't get along with auxiliary police because they take away the paid details etc... But I have also been told it is great experience, and a good way to get a foot in the door with the police department.


I can't see how any auxiliary police officers can take away paid details etc from any regular. It would be considered an unfair labor practice to use non- bargaining members to do bargaining members work. Whoever lets it happen must have a very weak union.


----------



## jeepn95

Auxiliary work is good for gaining experience with simple things like getting comfortable on the radio. You will also get certifications and have the option of going to the reserve academy, should you want to become a special or part-time officer.

Most regular officers are good guys who appreciate what Aux's do. Every dept. has the few jerks who make a point of being such to the Auxiliaries.

The best advice I can give you, if you decide to go for it, is to understand what your role is. If you jump calls and try to be one of the full-timers you will have a negative experience. If you stick to your responsibilities and help out where you can you will meet some really good men and women and gain some good experience.


----------



## federal officer

Go for it bro !!!
who gives a flying f**k what anyone thinks of you right. Its your career. I started in an Auxillary unit and loved it.


----------



## Guest

For the most part active Aux units patrol school yards, parks and city buildings. If a municipality is experiencing talks of layoffs the relationship between the aux's and the regulars can get dicy as it did in Somerville in the early 90's

They also direct traffic during parades and sometimes at Church services. 

It is a good way to see if you like police work. Most cities or towns will sponsor you at the Reserve academy which looks good on a resume.

If the unit is run by a regular cop, a recommendation from him when you are looking for a job could come in handy .

Some units are well run and active. Some are small and don't do much or require residency in the town.

Waltham, Attelboro, Somerville and Wayland have all gotten postive reviews in the past.


----------



## lpwpd722

I thinks aux. are good so that they can get experience and to see if this is the career you want. I just don't like that some aux. go around telling people that they are cops and attempt to give advise etc. As long as you know not the cross lines you will be fine and the guys won't dis you. Like previous post said. Details are run by seniority, ft/then pt. You wouldn't be taking away from anyone in that aspect.


----------



## usaf1199a

In Massachusetts take every opportunuity you can to get law enforcement experience. This career field is one of the most sought after with the fewest postions availaible, and the most people interested. ANY experience is good experience. Take it when you can get it. Good luck to you.


----------



## NPD108

The more experience you can get and the more people you can network the better, especially if it is with a town that you hope to join full time at some point. Show them you are a stand up guy now.


----------



## 94c

Our union went to court and had them disbanded about 20 years ago.

One of them made the fatal mistake of playing cop and pulled over a union leader for a motor vehicle violation.

He had no clue who he was yelling at.


----------



## NPD108

All it takes is one Whacker to ruin it for everyone


----------



## cpd909

like any cop job at any level, it is what u make of it. take advantage of what available to you, details, training, networking. Usually your own time and expense, but, if you want it bad enough, stay with it. Know your roll, and stay out of the way of full timers unless asked to. They need to remember where thay came from, part-time, dispatchers, etc.. Not all were given thejob without workin for it.


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> Our union went to court and had them disbanded about 20 years ago.
> 
> One of them made the fatal mistake of playing cop and pulled over a union leader for a motor vehicle violation.
> 
> He had no clue who he was yelling at.


We used to have a very well equipped and trained auxiliary police. They got a little too big for their britches one year when their leadership tried to undercut us by going to the organizer of the Christmas parade and "volunteering" themselves to take over the crowd control duties we do (and have done for 50+ years) on overtime.

Our union threw a fit (rightfully so), the chief took their guns away, and they all subsequently quit.

Oh, and the auxiliary "chief" going to prison for raping young boys didn't help matters much.


----------



## 94c

That's a problem with auxiliaries. Some of them are way too eager to volunteer for everything.

Great way to piss off the full-timers.


----------



## cpd909

there is only one person your are trying to impress, that is the chief. He would be yor reference on the resume. You would have to feel out who you can talk to, and who to stay away from. Anyhow, if this for a career, then do anything to advance it. Training, volunteer, etc.. As tough as it is, make the most of it, it may lead to part-time somewhere.


----------



## celticsfan

deleted--decided my post was not useful


----------



## k1ngofsoccer22

I am an Auxillary on the Abington Police Dept. and it is the best thing that I did. We do cruiser shifts, we get paid details when the full time officers do not want them, I have all types of certifications and firearms training. If you get on the right town it is great resume builder


----------



## 94c

Wouldn't that make you a reserve/intermittent?


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> Wouldn't that make you a reserve/intermittent?


R/I's get paid everytime they're on-duty, auxiliaries do not.


----------



## Guest

I know for particular towns you must live in or near them, but what about out of state or even aux dispatchers


----------



## Mass

Bk481 said:


> Just wondering what everyones thoughts were on auxiliary police? I am interested in law enforcement, but I am not sure if it is a good idea to become part of an auxiliary police. I have heard a lot of good and bad things about them, and I was wondering what everyone else thought about them!


Any experience is good experience! There will also be training along with any dept. that you go to, and it is training that you would not have otherwise.


----------

